# [SOLVED] virtual laptop



## Rainboe (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the URL for Cisco's virtual laptop or another virtual laptop that I can download. Thank you very much.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: virtual laptop*

Google is your friend, middle of the page.

http://netacad.uniza.sk/content/view/134/26/lang,en/


----------



## Rainboe (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: virtual laptop*

Thankyou, Johnwill, for your help. Before asking help from TSF, I googled my request and opened app 10 Cisco sites. Apparently, not the correct one. I didn't have any problem finding Cisco's virtual desktop URL, but was unsuccessful finding the laptop site. I am thrilled!! Thanks again, Rainboe


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: virtual laptop*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

